# Radiator fan not working help!



## Mmadonnie (Oct 15, 2017)

I have a 2006 sentra 1.8s and the relays are all good and temp sensor is new ...no power going to the main fan at all but ac fan works .tested the fan with direct power and its good ...car is throwing a u1000 code but thats it please help


----------

